

Zuckerberg: You can be unethical and still be legal thats the way I live my life - johnhartigun
http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-mark-zuckerbergs-secret-ims-from-college-2012-5?op=1

======
meeeu
I guess we are all dumb fucks for following the rules. Life's lesson is to be
fake and fuck over your friends for their money. At this rate I rather be
illegal, but ethical at least. Our laws tell us that as long as we follow the
rules set by "unethical and legal" people like dumb fucks everything will be
ok all the while paying ~40% income tax. Just sit down and shut up and be on
fb and enjoy your life. No wonder Eduardo left the country.

------
frendiversity
Man he sounds like EVERY typical early 20s nerdy guy on IRC. He's talking to
one of his heroes and trying to fit in, about a little website thing he was
working on and trying to be one of the big boys- there's no way he would know
how big it was going to get.

Every one of you has said things that can be perceived as nasty, we all have
bad moods, we all joke about serious issues that can be taken out of context.
"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone."

It takes time and wisdom to grow ethical and moral reasoning. The proper
handling of social responsibility is a major component of _maturity_.

Because you're intimidated/jealous of his public image you can't imagine that
he's a normal person, like people being shocked that celebrities sometimes
_gasp_ have SEX.

By reacting to this smearing stuff you give nasty people power, just like the
tabloids make people more famous, just like the FBI fabricates sex scandals.

It is a major human weakness to be spiteful and by overcoming and
understanding this we will grow as a species. There will always be vultures
out there feeding on this trash and regurgitating it for a buck, the truth is
that they are the real unethical ones.

------
sgaither
I know they say that the chats aren't screengrabs, but why even make it look
like they were? Text (and avatar) is just fine. Also, are these from a source
different than the one BI had posted a year or so back ago?

------
lollancf37
I had a good laugh, thanks for posting.

